# Pool Heating



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

After seeing that great thread on geotherm heating, does anyone have good advice on the best way to heat the pool? Although the weather is warming up the pool is still nippy. Our garden and pool are built out with a wall dropping about 10-15 feet. Someone said we could get black plastic tubing that absorbs the sun and heats the pool. Does anyone know what sort of cost we'll be looking at or is there a bette method?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> After seeing that great thread on geotherm heating, does anyone have good advice on the best way to heat the pool? Although the weather is warming up the pool is still nippy. Our garden and pool are built out with a wall dropping about 10-15 feet. Someone said we could get black plastic tubing that absorbs the sun and heats the pool. Does anyone know what sort of cost we'll be looking at or is there a bette method?


You can install solar panels to heat the pool and if you have a cover it keeps the heat in at nights and also when not using the pool a cover will stop evaporation.
We keep saying we need to get a cover but never get around to it

Actually there is also a type of thick blue bubble sort of cover which you just cut to the size of the pool and float it on top when not in use.
This heats the water by a few degrees and stops evaporation.
This is the cheapest method which I believe costs just over 100euros for an average sized pool.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Veronica!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> After seeing that great thread on geotherm heating, does anyone have good advice on the best way to heat the pool? Although the weather is warming up the pool is still nippy. Our garden and pool are built out with a wall dropping about 10-15 feet. Someone said we could get black plastic tubing that absorbs the sun and heats the pool. Does anyone know what sort of cost we'll be looking at or is there a bette method?


In Maplin's in the UK we saw a solar panel with the black tubing that you are talking about. It was only about £300. We have also seen a set of small panels with a tubing that could be connected into the pool pump mechanism. They were advertised at last year's Ideal Homes Show in Nicosia. 

On ebay I saw some of the bubble material that Veronica is talking about there were also solar circles that you can put over the surface of the pool. I liked the look of the circles as they would be easy to put on and easy to store (they have an air-filled tube around the outside edge). 

Do you know what direction the walls by your pool face? A house near to us has placed photovoltaic panels along the walls at the side of their house and garden, angled to catch the sun and are using them to generate electricity. With the area you are talking about you could generate enough to power your house, your pool and sell it back to the national grid. I know its not what you were thinking about ...but if it were feasible....


----------



## KLM (Apr 14, 2009)

Try a swimming pool heat pump, they are really effective if you also have a swimming pool cover to contain heat wastage over night.
<snip>


----------



## KellyExpat (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All.

Our pool man in Paphos tells me about a kerosene heater for the pool. He has access to a demo pool somewhere along the coast and we are gonna check it out. I'd like to combine the bubble-cover mentioned above with a solare panel idea + a small kerosene unit. Anyone heard about this burner/heater?

Kelly


----------

